# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të ndryshoj adresën MAC?

## all4u

A mund  te  me ndihmoj sesi mund te ndryshoj MAC adresen e kartes wireless?

----------


## edspace

Kërko në Internet për softuere "Mac Spoofer". Këto ndryshojnë adresën MAC të kartës së rrjetit. Kjo metodë të lejon të gënjesh switchet dhe routerat duke e identifikuar kompjuterin tënd si një kompjuter tjetër. Por ti e dije këtë, se ndryshe nuk do kishe bërë këtë pyetje. Duhet të jesh tepër i kujdesshëm të mos kuptohesh nga përdoruesit e tjerë të rrjetit.

----------


## all4u

Faleminderit edspace
une thjesht nuk po gjeja nje softe

----------


## Mister Enigma

E provova unë dhe ishte plotësisht i suksesshëm.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zanzi52

Para disa dite jame kyq ne kompanin e internetit  IPKO    per deshire qe tejete ma mire  por menjihere me dulen do probleme  qe do ti ceki ...ne komp. tim  i  kame instalueme dy kartela per LAN INTERNET  ,te dyjat jane ne gjendje te rregult ,njena e kame normal ne disable tjetra per me kyq ,me njene  kyqem normal  ne rrjet  por kur deshta me provu tjetren  nuk lejonte kyqjen tue kerkue username dhe passvordin .Kame provue ne disa menyra por s'ka rezultat prandaj ju kisha lutur per ndonji keshill çka mundet me qene????

----------


## edspace

Kur një prej kartave lidhet, atëherë përse të duhet të lidhesh me tjetrën?

Kompania IPKO kur të ka instaluar internetin, e ka lëshuar atë vetëm për adresën MAC të kartës ku është lidhur kablli. Kur ti e lidh kabllin te karta tjetër, ajo kartë ka tjetër adresë MAC, të cilën IPKO nuk e ka në listën e klientëve. Prandaj, lidhja punon vetëm në kartën origjinale. 

Nqs ti do që të lidhesh me kartën tjetër, atëherë ke dy mundësi. E para është të kontaktosh IPKO dhe t'u japësh atyre adresën MAC të kartës që nuk lidhet. Mundësia tjetër është që të ndryshosh adresën MAC të kartës që nuk lidhet, duke i dhënë adresën MAC të kartës që lidhet. Ky ndryshim kërkon të përdorësh një program të quajtur MAC spoofer. Lexo temën Si të ndryshoj adresën MAC. 

E keqja e kësaj metode është se mund të kesh probleme nëse që të dyja kartat që ke në kompjuter përdorin të njëjtën adresë MAC njëkohësisht. 

Për të gjetur adresën MAC të kartës që lidhet, hap menynë Nis > Ekzekuto (start > run) dhe shkruaj komandën *cmd /K ipconfig /all*. Adresa MAC është ajo e theksuar më poshtë: 



```
Ethernet adapter interneti:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR Fast Ethernet Adapter 
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-34-56-78-90
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . :
```

----------


## zanzi52

Falimenderit me pergjigje te kjart dhe keshillat qe mi dhe  vetem deshta ta tregoi se dy kartela qe i kame vendose aty njena e  kame lane si rezerv neqofetse tjetra e leshon shpirti bar tjetren ta kame te gatshem, une perqito e bajsha gajlen se p.sh.  derisa jame kane i lidhun me Kujtesen s'kame pase kesi lloj problemi por eshte kane e lidhja direkte prej modemit me USB  E ne IPKO nuk e kishin.Por edhe nji pyetje rast kartela  prishet .apo digjet a mundem keto shenime ti qese ne kartelen tjeter dhe vazhdoi pa nderprerje.

----------


## edspace

Me sa duket, i gjithë qëllimi yt është te jesh i pandërprerë nga Interneti. Nëse lidhja e Internetit të IPKOs bazohet tek adresa MAC e kartës, atëhere nëse karta prishet, kartat e tjera nuk bëjnë. Duhet t'i telefonosh IPKOs e t'u thuash që të regjistrojnë adresën MAC të kartës së re, ose të përdorësh programin MAC spoofer për të ndryshuar adresën MAC. 

Karta e rrjetit janë të forta dhe s'kam dëgjuar që të prishet ndonjë deri tani. Mos e ki kaq merak.

----------


## zanzi52

Pakez me vones   por te falimenderoi   per keshillat qe me dhate  dhe problemin e rregullova.

----------


## dardanii

A ka ndonje program qe ben ndryshimin e plot te MAC adressave sepse me nevoitet per disa klient.
Shum flm deri ketu me keni ndihmuar ( nuk po e di a po postoj ne vendin e duhur ).

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ndryshimi i plote i MAC eshte i pa mundshem pasi MAC eshte unike per cdo carte etherneti apo BlueTooth apo modem. Kjo eshte bere per arsye se ne nje rejt nuk mund te ekzistojne dy paisje me te njejten MAC. Ekzistojne ato qe quhen MAC Spoofer po ata nuk bejne ndryshimin e plote te MAC ata vetem manipulojne paketat e TCP per te genjyer Routerat e Switchet apo edhe DHCP, e RADIUS server.


Ardi

----------


## x-e-n-i

A ka naj mundesi qe edhe mi ndrru ndokush MAC adresen por mos me mujt me mor rrjet dmth naj firewall qe e ndalon kete sen permes mikrotikit,,flm

----------


## qoska

Ke mundesi me RARP dhe static IP's(edhe nepermjet DHCP). DHCP te jep dhe ca mundesi qe te besh ca filtrime te mira ne baze te mac addreses por qe te jesh 100% i sigurte e vetmja gje eshte te besh "Application Layer authentication".
Dmth pervec emrave te komplikuar me user name dhe password(ose certifikatat) te lidhur me ip dhe mac address.

Nje gje e tille quhet Captive Portal ne www.pfsense.com ose www.m0n0wall.ch
Ne mikrotik mundet ta realizosh nepermjet proxit te tij.
Me certifikatat behet pak me e komplikuar per tu konfiguruar por eshte me e sigurta qe smund te tejkalohet kollaj.

Ka dhe variante te tjera por pak me te avancuara.

Perfundimi nese do dicka te sigurte ose merr nje specialist ose meso rrjetat.

Por nganjehere nuk ja vlen per nje rrjet te madh te besh kaq shume mundim.

----------


## ILyrium

Mac adrees changer
download


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/32892417/MAC_Address_Changer.rar
```

----------


## dardanii

Rruga per ta nderruar MAC adressen eshte kjo :
My Network Places ( klikojm ne proportiers )  / tek karta qe e kemi aty klikojm prap proportiers / ne fillim kemi emrin e kartes se rrjetit dhe aty shkruan CONFIGURE....(klikojm aty) /  hapet nje tabel ku kliojm ne menyn ADVANCED ( e dyta me radh) / ne anen e majt te dritares  tgjendet nje tabel ku ka te shenuar disa emra / klikojm ne   LOCAL   ADMINISTRATR  MAC  NETWORK AD /  aty afer ne anen e tjeter gjendet nje kuti e vogel qe shkruan VALUE :  shkruajm MAC adressen e deshiruar por pa : ne mes nuk ka nevoj fare.
Shpresoj te ju kem ndihmuar

----------


## qoska

> Ndryshimi i plote i MAC eshte i pa mundshem pasi MAC eshte unike per cdo carte etherneti apo BlueTooth apo modem. Kjo eshte bere per arsye se ne nje rejt nuk mund te ekzistojne dy paisje me te njejten MAC. Ekzistojne ato qe quhen MAC Spoofer po ata nuk bejne ndryshimin e plote te MAC ata vetem manipulojne paketat e TCP per te genjyer Routerat e Switchet apo edhe DHCP, e RADIUS server.
> 
> 
> Ardi


Kjo eshte e vertete vetem ne karta te prodhuara specifikisht per te mos lejuar ndryshimin e MAC adreses! Te tilla prodhon IBM dhe dikur 3COM, se di ne ndodhen ne treg akoma.


Kartat e rrjetit te sotme lejojne ndryshimin e MAC adreses per disa arsye:
1-  bashkesia e adresave eshte e limituar(48 bit) dhe mund te kene 2 adresa ne EPROM te tyre. Disa OS si Microsoft Windows(R) mund te shohesh ndonjehere qe ndryshojne automatikisht kete adrese per te evituar probleme(nganjehere dhe per siguri). Kjo per arsye se kur u krijua protokolli ARP mendohej se 2**48 ishte mese e mjaftueshme ne analogji me IPv4.

2- Administratoret ne topologji komplekse ku perdoren dhe database me keto adresa kane me te lehte te vendosin dhe nje rregullsi mbi to. Sidomos per te dalluar ku eshte kjo adrese ose per te evituar probleme kur behen rifreskime ne paisje fizike qe do te kerkonin ndryshime ne konfigurim.

3- Rrjetat "Multicast" dhe "packet snooping"(kapje paketash) duhet te lejojne modifikimin e filtrit te kesaj adrese qe per arsye performance implementohet ne paisje.

Mund te gjesh dhe arsye te tjera por keto jane kryesoret!

Bluetooth nuk e ka te veten adresen MAC thjesht e perdor pasi perdoret teknologjia ethernet per nivelin me te ulet "link-level".

Po ashtu edhe "modem"-at ne vetvete jane pasije P2P(lidhje nje-me-nje) qe nuk duan te dine  per te tilla adresa. Me nuk duan te dine nenkuptoj transparencen qe ato kane me kete protokoll.

P.S. nuk e kam me Ardin por thjesht sa per ta sqaruar.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Sakte e jo sakte. 
Pikat qe ke kapur qoska jane shume te rendesishme por ama duke ditur se shumica e networkve bazohen ne topologji OSI (Open System interconect) sikunderse e ke thene ti MAC eshte niveli me i ulet Niveli i dyte qe ka te beje me Data Link kjo na jep edhe ate informacjon ku MAC eshte perdorur edhe ne Token Ring network. ARP eshte vetem nje protokoll i ulet perkthimi qe ndodhet ne driverat e kartave te networkut qe ndahet ne ARP catche edhe ARP table per te bere perkthimin e TCP ne MAC. MAC eshte unike nuk mund te ndorhet pasi eshte identifikimi i hardware. E vertete eshte qe mund te behet Clonimi i tyre po jo ndryshimi fixik i MAC. Jo vetem IBM apo 3COM po cdo kompani qe prodhon NIC i cakton kartes nje ID unike ku 6 bitet a para identifikojne kompanine e prodhimit edhe pjesa tjeter identifikon karten. IP eshte niveli me i  larte se MAC qe kalon ne networking i cili eshte i bazuar ne nivelin e meposhtem kshu qe IP nuk ka rendesi nese eshte IPv4 apo IPv6. Sa per modemet si DSL edhe Cable MAC eshte e vetmja menyre per te kontrolluar perdoruesit nuk e di se si mund te thuash qe MAK nuk ka asnje funksjon ne kete pike. 

P.S Vazhdim i sqarimit te qoskes

(nese ke qef pergatitim nje materjal me te detajuar ne nje temem me vete qe mos dalim nga tema edhe postimet tona perfundojne ne kosh)


Ardi

----------


## zanzi52

Per kartela te internetit i kam ndrue me sukses Mac Adresen  se Ipko ka te rergjistrueme vetem nji kartel  qe muej me komunikue ne internet por ne komp. i kam dy prandej sipas nevojes i ndroj por une nuk jame kenaqur me Modemin qe Ipko qe e ka ne perdorim por kisha pas deshire qe ta kem nji modem timin pertsonal dhe qe kame por nuk po muej me perdore sepse Ipko ka te regjistruem e me MAC  Adress nuk po muej meshti ne perdorim pa ia ndrue adresen ......Neqoftese dine dikush  apo ndonji keshill  per me zgjidhe ket problem  per me muejt me perdore ket modemin tim normal.Falimenderit

----------


## Mister Enigma

Zanzi52, bleje një herë kartelën e 25 eurove e mandej ata ta ndërrojnë modemin e ai është më i mirë. Por nejse ti paske blerë modem. Ekspertët të tregojnë më shumë.

----------


## Pratolini

Do doja ndihme prej specialisteve te forumit, a eshte e mundur te ndryshoj mac adressen dhe nqs po me cilin software realizohet kjo ?

----------

